

Diagnosing Douchebaggery: The Profile Pic (MG Siegler Edition) - svlow
http://svlow.tumblr.com/post/11279296416/diagnosing-douchebaggery-the-profile-pic

======
adrianwaj
I agree with the look-away but smiling picture as total douchebaggery^. In
real life you wouldn't spend much time in close proximity with someone not
looking at you but also smiling or laughing when you're not. They're usually
popular but with few friends, and quite shallow. Do they have (or are the key)
to something you want?

^double points if the person is not genuinely popular, triple if it's a
professional portrait like in the article

